# children to Lapland to see Santa - recommend or not?



## londonite (9 Oct 2010)

Has anyone taken their children to Lapland to see Santa in the last few years and, if so, would you recommend it? Did you go direct or via the UK. Any advice appreciated. Our kids are 6 and 3. Thanks.


----------



## SlurrySlump (9 Oct 2010)

Never did it but looking at the Holiday TV programmes about the trips they all looked pretty crap. Expensive to see a guy dressed as Santa in a wood hut in the middle of nowhere and a sleigh ride through a forest. They would enjoy Disneyland more I would suggest.


----------



## oldnick (9 Oct 2010)

Very expensive, very tiring, very expensive, very cold, very dark and very expensive. 

Three years ago there were a dozen charters flying direct from Dublin to Finland during December. Last year this went down to four or five, and ,much to customers chagrin, flights were cancelled and changed due to lack of bookings.

I gather this year that bookings are very slow. The tour operators who organise the flights will take your money, but with the economic situation as it is ,  there's a good chance that a few days before your flight your dates will be changed- and possibly departure airport.....

The last thing you want is a company to turn round and say -sorry direct flight is cancelled but we can get you out of Manchester etc etc. This will turn a three hour flight into a six hour marathon.
Make sure the booking conditions don't state that the direct flight can be turned into two flights via XYZ.

Having said all this, I must admit that to my surprise most of my customers enjoyed the trip, but that was when cost was not an object.
 Did I mention it is very expensive?

My wife was always pushing me to take our little daughter on that trip. 
Neither female was happy at my cheaper compromise of visiting Santa at Jervis Street.
 But that was before Santa moved to Dundrum.


----------



## Fanny (9 Oct 2010)

Hi Iondonite,
a small group of us won a one-day trip a couple of years ago. (An incentive by the employer, no kids with us but many onboard). I must say it was a very long day but on the Finnish side all was pretty well organized (apart from waiting time on the runway to get back home). We did the full programme: huskey and reindeer sleigh rides, snow mobile, santa etc. I must say I was even impressed by Santa who took his time for every individual, and my wish was actually fulfilled, it was a hard one (-; What I liked most: the trip through the beautiful snowy landscape, sleigh trips, and that there was no plastic kitchy xmas deco, instead real lanterns and candles. Quite natural. If money isn't an issue, your kids would probably be delighted and so would you. There is worse places to put your money into these days, so you might as well enjoy it. If you like to see the photos,  send me a personal message. 

Fanny


----------



## huskerdu (9 Oct 2010)

If you want a visit to Santa that is out of the ordinary but still cheaper than Lapland,
Ailwee Caves is great. 

http://www.aillweecave.ie/aillwee_cave_events.htm


----------



## londonite (11 Oct 2010)

Many thanks for taking the time to reply. I felt it might have been more trouble than it was worth for them and us so I think I will skip it for the moment. Many thanks.


----------



## BetsyClark (20 Oct 2010)

Haven't visited this one, but it has been recommended by locals. No affiliation. I will be going myself this year with my 4 year old.

[broken link removed]


----------



## dahamsta (20 Oct 2010)

My old man lives in Sweden these days so I went to Rovaniemi a couple of years ago for the laugh. It's an awful lot of work to get there just from Boden, never mind Ireland; for what, a half day or at best a day's fun? Can't understand why anyone'd do it tbh, particular in this economic climate. Use your imagination, come up with something different at home, the kids'll have just as much fun and you'll save time and money.


----------

